# cm7 gingerbread kernel



## xelric

I want a cm7 stable but its only for froyo kernel . its there a cm7 rom for ginger kernel? I used cm9 but still having bugs


----------



## eMWu

you're looking for this topic http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3069-dev-threaddroid-2-global-cm7-with-gingerbread-leak-kernel/

the latest build was Pooka-CM4D2G-GB-20120519.zip but I can't find a working link for it


----------



## Crocadile

I have the file if someone has a place to upload it. I don't know why so many files are suddenly missing from goo.im. Very strange.

EDIT: I'm uploading the file now, check back in the next hour or so...


----------



## Crocadile

here we go:

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/19ZJCVTT/


----------



## popo007

eMWu said:


> you're looking for this topic http://rootzwiki.com...ad-leak-kernel/
> 
> the latest build was Pooka-CM4D2G-GB-20120519.zip but I can't find a working link for it


is the GSM Data working in this rom?


----------



## trespasser

There is an official GB kernel based CM7 on CM's website.

http://get.cm/?device=droid2

CM7 for the D2 has been GB kernel based since March / April.


----------



## TheRabbit

Don't use the official one, that is based on really old work and was never updated. Read the RevNumbers CM7 thread for more details (the link that Crocadile posted)


----------



## joeblow789

TheRabbit said:


> Don't use the official one, that is based on really old work and was never updated. Read the RevNumbers CM7 thread for more details (the link that Crocadile posted)


Trespasser is correct in reference to the D2, which is still being updated. And you are correct in reference to the D2G. So... everyone's a winner!


----------



## xelric

the droid 2 cm7 doesnt work on droid 2 global?


----------



## x13thangelx

xelric said:


> the droid 2 cm7 doesnt work on droid 2 global?


Short answer, no it doesnt.

Long answer, it does but some of the more important parts like radios and sensors don't work. Use the unofficial CM7 builds for d2g instead.


----------



## trespasser

I certainly have not done any D2G testing, but it appears as though the D2G is getting the same updates and is also based on the GB kernel, found here:

http://get.cm/?device=droid2we

However, again, I cannot speak to it's stability or what works and doesn't as I don't have a D2G.


----------



## x13thangelx

trespasser said:


> I certainly have not done any D2G testing, but it appears as though the D2G is getting the same updates and is also based on the GB kernel, found here:
> 
> http://get.cm/?device=droid2we
> 
> However, again, I cannot speak to it's stability or what works and doesn't as I don't have a D2G.


it is not based off GB kernel and never got any of the updates we did with the unofficial build....


----------



## BryanAM7

So the
* CM4D2G-GB-20120519*

Works on Gingerbread 2.3.4?


----------



## joeblow789

BryanAM7 said:


> So the
> * CM4D2G-GB-20120519*
> 
> Works on Gingerbread 2.3.4?


OK, I'm going out on a limb here, as I have a D2 & not a D2G and have never dealt with 2.3.4. However, my understanding is that, yes, the ROM you mentioned should work on 2.3.4, but you probably need to disable the kernel check that is most likely built into it. The link I posted is talking about the D2, but should also apply to the D2G. The easiest way to do this is to open (not unzip) the ROM, drag/copy out the file(s) in question, edit, drag/copy the modified file(s) back to their original locations, and close the zip file. Then flash & enjoy (presuming you're rooted). I personally use 7-zip to edit/extract zip files.

Edit: OK, so... nevermind.  I'll leave my info up just in case there's some weird ROM dug up that's an exception, but I defer to Gasai Yuno's experience.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The D2G packages have no kernel checks and any 2.3.3 compatible ROM will run fine when installed over 2.3.4.


----------



## nanerasingh

I am on 2.3.4 stock updated to 4.5.629 now am not able to install cm 7 i rooted also but bootstrap recovery shows error aborted. So please can someone post the req. Of cm7 .

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

nanerasingh said:


> I am on 2.3.4 stock updated to 4.5.629 now am not able to install cm 7 i rooted also but bootstrap recovery shows error aborted. So please can someone post the req. Of cm7 .
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Did you check md5sum? Normally if it says aborted you got an incomplete download.


----------



## nanerasingh

Yes i check md5 ok still struck in m logo or kernel check error

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Did You Know: kernel check is only present in the Droid 2 builds.
Did You Know: 4.5.629 is Droid 2 Global firmware. Droid 2 is 4.5.621.
Did You Know: builds for the D2 will not run correctly on a D2G.
Did You Know: nanerasingh is installing a build with kernel check present made for the D2 on a D2G.
Did You Know: apparently, nanerasingh thinks D2 and D2G are the same, or thinks that it's a great idea to install builds targeted at a completely different device onto some other.

This all leads me to believe that people need to learn to 1) read; 2) think.

Current scientific research shows that both of these abilities only manifest in 5% of the forums' population.


----------



## bikedude880

Gasai Yuno said:


> Did You Know: kernel check is only present in the Droid 2 builds.
> Did You Know: 4.5.629 is Droid 2 Global firmware. Droid 2 is 4.5.621.
> Did You Know: builds for the D2 will not run correctly on a D2G.
> Did You Know: nanerasingh is installing a build with kernel check present made for the D2 on a D2G.
> Did You Know: apparently, nanerasingh thinks D2 and D2G are the same, or thinks that it's a great idea to install builds targeted at a completely different device onto some other.
> 
> This all leads me to believe that people need to learn to 1) read; 2) think.
> 
> Current scientific research shows that both of these abilities only manifest in 5% of the forums' population.


Did you know: We need a thread for developers to post about this issue


----------



## nanerasingh

I download the stable cm 7 but that need froyo buut nightly is on gb base and i have my 4:5:629 updated by ota.i installl all version of cm 7.2 but always struck in m logo.i know d2 & d2g is different.but i need real help that how can i get solution.i install aokp & cm9 & install properly.
I think i install cm7 over aokp & cm9 but again struck.
Please solve my issue.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

nanerasingh said:


> nightly is on gb base


And there's your problem...... nightly is still froyo based too....


----------



## nanerasingh

SO PLEASE TELL ME THE CORRECT CM 7 FOR MY SYSTEM HAVE
SYSTEM VERSION=4.5.629.A956.VERSIZONE.EN.US
ANDRIOD VERSION=2.3.4
BASEBAND=N_01_80.00R
KERNEL=2.6.32.9-G177D714([email protected]#1)
BUILD NO=4.5.1_57_D2GA-59)
TELL ME THE SOLUTION
And which cm7 i can install on it
Or can i install cm9


----------

